# New Strezov Library? (Afflatus update 1.3)



## fiatlux (Nov 16, 2020)

It looks like this might be the next chapter of Afflatus...


----------



## constaneum (Nov 16, 2020)

looks like it. judging from the artwork, something lyrical, expressive, softer side of strings ? hmmm


----------



## fiatlux (Nov 16, 2020)

constaneum said:


> looks like it. judging from the artwork, something lyrical, expressive, softer side of strings ? hmmm


I think Strezov said that Chapter 2 is Brass and Woodwinds.


----------



## constaneum (Nov 16, 2020)

fiatlux said:


> I think Strezov said that Chapter 2 is Brass and Woodwinds.



ooooo....that's interesting.


----------



## Beans (Nov 17, 2020)

I hope "soon" is very soon (at least for an announcement), because a new Strezov library will always be high on my list but there are so many flipping sales going on right now.


----------



## fiatlux (Nov 17, 2020)

I also hope soon is pretty soon, because if it is a new Afflatus library, you can expect that the
price is going to fairly high...I am going to need to keep my Black Friday spending in check.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 17, 2020)

Hoping for Solo Woodwinds!


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 17, 2020)

If it really is a new Afflatus library (which would be wonderful) there would have gone a lot of work into that. I thought George had said that they had spent this year focusing mostly on updates(?)


----------



## Paul Jelfs (Nov 17, 2020)

Didnt they say they were eventually going to update the Strings with more content? Might be that.


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 17, 2020)

Of course it is Afflatus update or Jade update. Nothing else.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 17, 2020)

Quite sure it's simply an update.


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 17, 2020)

I'd be very surprised if "Mysteries about to be revealed" were an update


----------



## fiatlux (Nov 17, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Quite sure it's simply an update.


Don't think it is an update. In the survey that Strezov sent regarding the Afflatus update, they asked what features you would like included in Afflatus Chapter 2 - Brass and Woodwinds....I'm pretty sure that this marketing is for Chapter 2.


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 17, 2020)

Let's celebrate this with a 80% discount for chapter 1


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Nov 17, 2020)

fiatlux said:


> Don't think it is an update. In the survey that Strezov sent regarding the Afflatus update, they asked what features you would like included in Afflatus Chapter 2 - Brass and Woodwinds....I'm pretty sure that this marketing is for Chapter 2.


In that case we'd be in for a pleeeaaaasant surprise...


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 17, 2020)

Chapter 1:
Shark Strings

Chapter 2:
See-living-walking-dinosaur-for-the-first-time Brass


----------



## fiatlux (Nov 17, 2020)

The journey continues tomorrow...


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 17, 2020)

Plot twist: woodwinds, brass, strings are combined into one product. There's no chapter 2. It's Afflatus: Endgame


----------



## coprhead6 (Nov 17, 2020)

Wow, amazing timing for me! I finally decided to buy Afflatus and I've been sitting on a very large check from covid freelancer unemployment assistance


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 17, 2020)

I'll always have a soft spot for Afflatus (and Strezov Sampling for that matter), there's just no string library like it! 

Seriously looking forward to the next chapter!


----------



## GingerMaestro (Nov 18, 2020)

fiatlux said:


> The journey continues tomorrow...


Is tomorrow today yet ?


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 18, 2020)

Maybe macabre update finally....hum...


----------



## reutunes (Nov 18, 2020)

Why is this thread in Commercial Announcements?


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

reutunes said:


> Why is this thread in Commercial Announcements?



Well, did you use the Report link?


----------



## reutunes (Nov 18, 2020)

Beans said:


> Well, did you use the Report link?


Well, yes I did.


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

In the meantime: free update and mega sale!








Free Afflatus Chapter 1 Update - Round Robin Legato, Harmonics Legato and more...


Free Afflatus Chapter 1 Update - Round Robin Legato, Harmonics Legato and more...




www.strezov-sampling.com


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 18, 2020)

Beans said:


> In the meantime
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way...

Afflatus chapter 1 is 50% off !!!


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> No way...
> 
> Afflatus chapter 1 is 50% off !!!



That's kind of insane value, given that many people have been quite happy with it at its standard price.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 18, 2020)

My heart rate is going far beyond anything that would be considered "healthy" right now...


----------



## styledelk (Nov 18, 2020)

Now my black friday-ish gets complicated.


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 18, 2020)

I am downloading the update. Anyone know if the sample content is "in addition to" or "instead of?"


----------



## Strezov (Nov 18, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> I am downloading the update. Anyone know if the sample content is "in addition to" or "instead of?"


Addition to: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/afflatus-v1-3-setup.html

sorry, you guys are way too fast, we can't keep up...


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## jbuhler (Nov 18, 2020)

Afflatus wasn’t even on my radar as a potential deep discount buy. Now I have to do some thinking...


----------



## Ashermusic (Nov 18, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Addition to: https://www.strezov-sampling.com/article/afflatus-v1-3-setup.html
> 
> sorry, you guys are way too fast, we can't keep up...




Fantastic, George. You guys are truly among the elite developers, in my view. I always assume a new Strezov library will be good, because they always are.


----------



## Beans (Nov 18, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Fantastic, George. You guys are truly among the elite developers, in my view. I always assume a new Strezov library will be good, because they always are.



I'm reading this as I sit here on a day off work having spent the past 20 minutes just playing around with Djembe X3M. It's a joy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2020)

This is a definitive buy for me. But I am not quite sure if the update is what was announced originally or if there is still a new library coming.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 18, 2020)

I am hating myself for doing what I am about to do as I appreciate the hard work of most sample developers and of Sterzov but here goes...
I love that there is free new content to Afflatus which is already an extraordinary string library. The poly legato is in a league all it's own (I use a Scene' D'amour custom multi often as my starting point when I write, just love it). I see there is a new Mysterious String patches and maybe they sequence as well as some of the existing patches but seeming not based on the demo I heard on the 1.3 update video. All the other new content sounds very good. If anyone is on the fence about this library, and maybe it is just me but don't let the new 1.3 video demo dissuade you, the library plays like nothing else out there. The library is killer.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 18, 2020)

Oh MAN , i was gonna get the new NSS offering but , Afflatus 50% off ...What do i DO lol 😂 ???


----------



## Peter Satera (Nov 18, 2020)

GingerMaestro said:


> Is tomorrow today yet ?



No, we're still on the day after yesterday.


----------



## styledelk (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## lgmcben (Nov 18, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> This is a definitive buy for me. But I am not quite sure if the update is what was announced originally or if there is still a new library coming.


I believe that's another new library.


----------



## Andrajas (Nov 18, 2020)

just to many offers , what do I do haha?! sounds incredible


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 18, 2020)

Maybe they'll announce chapter 2 after the sale campaign of chapter 1


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2020)

That's possible! I wouldn't complain if this update already was the new announcement. Because then I would have to blow "only" 400 bucks.


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 18, 2020)

Chapter 2 may include woodwinds and brass in one package. I wonder how much would that be.


----------



## Strezov (Nov 18, 2020)

lgmcben said:


> Maybe they'll announce chapter 2 after the sale campaign of chapter 1


Actually there is no Chapter 2... yet. The strings were recorded in the span of about two years (excluding this update), so it takes quite some time to get there. Some material gets scrapped. This year we focused on product updates (currently working on the Jade update!) and a few smaller products - this doesn't mean we're NOT recording the material for the next chapters. Quite the contrary! 
But it's way too early to share anything. I have only one thing to say - Afflatus has always been about inspiration (hence the name) and colours. There are a lot of things to be captured with both brass and woodwinds so those will definitely have their own chapters.


----------



## lgmcben (Nov 18, 2020)

Strezov said:


> Actually there is no Chapter 2... yet.



You just saved me from a divorce


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Nov 19, 2020)

Strezov said:


> the next chapters.


This plural is one of the best news I have heard this year!


----------



## MisteR (Nov 19, 2020)

Strezov said:


> There are a lot of things to be captured with both brass and woodwinds so those will definitely have their own chapters.



I hope you break the mold and do woodwinds first.


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Nov 19, 2020)

MisteR said:


> I hope you break the mold and do woodwinds first.


Me too.


----------



## Toecutter (May 28, 2021)

Strezov said:


> Actually there is no Chapter 2... yet. The strings were recorded in the span of about two years (excluding this update), so it takes quite some time to get there. Some material gets scrapped. This year we focused on product updates (currently working on the Jade update!) and a few smaller products - this doesn't mean we're NOT recording the material for the next chapters. Quite the contrary!
> But it's way too early to share anything. I have only one thing to say - Afflatus has always been about inspiration (hence the name) and colours. There are a lot of things to be captured with both brass and woodwinds so those will definitely have their own chapters.


I was checking the woodwinds bundle on your website and remembered that winds and brass would have their own Afflatus chapters. Any news on this?


----------



## Flyo (May 28, 2021)

Strezov said:


> Actually there is no Chapter 2... yet. The strings were recorded in the span of about two years (excluding this update), so it takes quite some time to get there. Some material gets scrapped. This year we focused on product updates (currently working on the Jade update!) and a few smaller products - this doesn't mean we're NOT recording the material for the next chapters. Quite the contrary!
> But it's way too early to share anything. I have only one thing to say - Afflatus has always been about inspiration (hence the name) and colours. There are a lot of things to be captured with both brass and woodwinds so those will definitely have their own chapters.


Hello team. I want to know if there will be future updates to choirs?


----------



## StrezovSampling (May 30, 2021)

Flyo said:


> Hello team. I want to know if there will be future updates to choirs?


There are no plans for more updates at the moment. However this can change in the future.


----------



## Toecutter (May 30, 2021)

@StrezovSampling any news on the next Afflatus chapters mentioned by George back in November? Is it still coming?


----------



## Flyo (May 30, 2021)

StrezovSampling said:


> There are no plans for more updates at the moment. However this can change in the future.


Thank you for your response. With Frey/Wot can i reach to simple vowels for Ohs Uhs Ehs? There are not legato for this right? 🤔


----------



## midiman (May 31, 2021)

Call me old fashioned, but what I would really love is Afflatus Strings Vol.2 
More themes. I keep dreaming of a Minimalist legato Patch with Sordino...
Afflatus Winds and Brass will be awesome for sure.


----------



## Jish (May 31, 2021)

midiman said:


> I keep dreaming of a Minimalist legagto Patch with Sordino...


If they could capture the same essence of that patch, but sordino....that alone would bring us several steps closer to world peace.


----------



## midiman (Jun 1, 2021)

Jish said:


> If they could capture the same essence of that patch, but sordino....that alone would bring us several steps closer to world peace.


That's a great way to put it! Hope George Strezov is listening


----------

